# Reaching a TUG Admin



## WinniWoman (Jun 14, 2016)

I have sent both an email and a private message to an admin regarding my membership renewal but haven't gotten a response.

How can I contact an admin regarding this?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 14, 2016)

Did you go to the bottom of this page and click "Contact BBS Admin"? If so, be patient, yours is not their only issue and they are not many.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> I have sent both an email and a private message to an admin regarding my membership renewal but haven't gotten a response.
> 
> How can I contact an admin regarding this?



Did you reply to the renewal email with your questions or issues? Did you get a renewal email yet?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 14, 2016)

dioxide45 said:


> Did you reply to the renewal email with your questions or issues? Did you get a renewal email yet?



Yes I did. No response.


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 14, 2016)

Passepartout said:


> Did you go to the bottom of this page and click "Contact BBS Admin"? If so, be patient, yours is not their only issue and they are not many.



LOL! I didn't see that! I was looking all over for something like that. Thanks Jim!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 14, 2016)

mpumilia said:


> Yes I did. No response.



You might want to request this thread be moved to the About the Rest of TUG forum. I know that Brian reads that forum often, he is more likely to see this question there than in the TUG Lounge.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jun 15, 2016)

definitely need to check your spam or junk email folders Mary Ann, we have responded to all of your emails (and your membership was already extended with reviews)...sounds like emails from TUG are being intercepted?

we took care of this quite some time ago after you emailed the tug@tug2.net address about your renewal.

what does the date show on your membership when you log in?


----------



## WinniWoman (Jun 15, 2016)

Hi. I did get your last response. Never got any others and was not in my spam.

Anyway, I just sent a reply email this morning to TUG to show that my membership should be to January 2018, since I had a credit extension of one year for writing the resort review- AFTER my 3 year membership renewal (which was to July 2016)- bringing me to July 2017 and then another 6 months AFTER that for a referral name.


----------

